# Frustrated and Gunfused



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys. Here's the dealio. I'm getting old and I'd like to have a pellet rifle for squirrels and an occasional raccoon (closeup headshot) I don't like the break barrels because they're too hard for me to cock and they're too loud. I'd like to get a CO powered one however, money IS an object. 

Does anybody have any suggestions? The lesser priced the better.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Well,How much is money an object? The gun that comes to mind on low end is Crosman 2260.See it was discontinued though and they have the Heritage 2260.The 2260 is Co2 and is .22cal.It only hits 600fps but at decently close range will pop squirrels.It runs about $129 if available.As for others(Co2),I just don't know.Do yourself a favor and check out the "new" nitro piston guns.Easier to cock,less shock on shot,less noise,etc.About all manufactures have them and can be had for,say $120 on up.Might be an option.Another option(a great gun) is Benjamin Discovery.Pricier,but a shooter.All I got for now.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I just bought a Benjamin Trail NP and took it out shooting for the first time today. Ran 50 rounds through it. I've heard about how "hard"they are to cock and I call BS on that. I'm 62 and I didn't have to "slap" the barrel to get it to break like I've seen in some vids. All I had to do was grasp the barrel, pull down, and it broke! And cocked! As I'm sitting here typing this, I have absolutely no shoulder, arm, wrist, or back discomfort from shooting that gun! Heck! 18 holes of golf riding in a cart takes more out of me. 

Now, I could see where a young'un or a woman, who doesn't have the upper body strength that a man has, might run into difficulties with this gun, and I don't know how old Lazy 8 is, but I'd have to suggest that he look into something like this.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A modded 2240 carbine or 2260 may be a option. Or....
you can get a qb78 or 79. They are very popular co2 air rifles that i myself have been eying for a while now.
The 78 runs on cartridges I believe and the 97 takes a paintball tank. They are very good looking, modifiable steel and wood airguns that run around 100 bucks or so. 
It seems to be better to me because you can use it right out the box. No modding, if you arent into that. 
When it comes to easy to shoot, and highly used airguns, my 1322 carbine is one. 10 pumps, place a pellet in the chamber, and shoot. Simple, and effective. I can squeeze pellets under a dime all day. But I broke a seal last time, and so that gun is out of commission. 
Also, remember that co2 is affected by cold air. Velocity figures you get while indoors or in temps above 60 degrees farenheit may change when you go below that. With the upcoming cold winter, its definitely something to think about. 
And as for *****? Me personally, id really consider putting away the pelletgun and grabbing a shotgun ._.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

The Archer Air QB 78 and 79 CO2 rifles are good shooters and I have taken squirrel with my 22 cal. Mine is very accurate. They do fall into your price point. Archer air also has PCP air guns that use high pressure air tanks. I'll try to post a few pictures.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is my QB co2 air rifle in .22 cal


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you ALL! 

Mr. Fishingisfun, may I ask how much moolah you have tyed up in that beauty?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, thats a fairly nice stock. Do you have any power mods in that gun?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All I would need is a black or camo plastic one.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Plastics good for heavy use. But good luck cutting it down to your length of pull if its too long.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thank you ALL!
> 
> Mr. Fishingisfun, may I ask how much moolah you have tyed up in that beauty?


The Archer Air 2078 was the target model from several years back. It came with target style sights front and rear. I removed the target sights and added the scope. The scope is a modest priced rim fire scope 3 to 9 power with AO. The co2 guns can use rim fire scopes recoil is small. I did buy it because of the target stock it fits nice with the thumb hole and holds well. The 78 and 79 are I think the same mechanicals. It has a medium tune from Archer so it gets a good number of shots from the two co2 cartridges. It is not an expensive setup it was around the price of the Nitro break barrel with scope. The 78 or 79 are more reasonable having standard stocks and should hit you budget easy.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm 6'2" and I have to buy my shirts in tall size. Most things are too short for me?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

It seems that its easier to add length to a gun stock then to take off length. Im 5'7" and all my guns are too long.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm 6'2" and I have to buy my shirts in tall size. Most things are too short for me?


There with you on the stock size. I personally like a shorter stock on my air rifle so I can get up on the scope. I'm not worried about the recoil pushing the scope into my brow. Im guessing a gunsmith can cut down a stock or make it longer. I have cut down a stock on a band saw, careful measuring and wrapped with painters tape. I marked the same angle as the but plate and cut the angle. It worked but it does cause some sweating the outcome. My air gun could be purchased with a stock extension. I believe it is two pieces of ridged plastic pipe with longer stock screws. Not fancy but effective. It should be a reasonable DIY job after a trip to a hardware store.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm 6'2" and I have to buy my shirts in tall size. Most things are too short for me?





Fishingisfun said:


> There with you on the stock size. I personally like a shorter stock on my air rifle so I can get up on the scope. I'm not worried about the recoil pushing the scope into my brow. Im guessing a gunsmith can cut down a stock or make it longer. I have cut down a stock on a band saw, careful measuring and wrapped with painters tape. I marked the same angle as the but plate and cut the angle. It worked but it does cause some sweating the outcome. My air gun could be purchased with a stock extension. I believe it is two pieces of ridged plastic pipe with longer stock screws. Not fancy but effective. It should be a reasonable DIY job after a trip to a hardware store.


 I have to say, X2! A little short can be liveable, a little long can be pure hell! It 's like a bow's draw length, DL. My bow used to be a little long in the DL and my arrows were all over the place! I had things changed, and now I'm about 1/4" short on my "ideal" draw length, but I can still shoot this bow. I can get "into" it in a way I couldn't when the DL was too long! For a rifle, all you might need is a thicker butt pad with a little longer screws, and don't forget that you can move the scope back and forth between the rings to get the right sight picture.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise. I'll chew it all up and see what's right for me. I am further down the road than I was. For that, I am grateful.


----------

